# New & Looking for Advice



## TrainingWheels (Aug 1, 2010)

I just need a someone to chat to.....I have been married for 5years and at times feel my relationship is slowly dying.

Please lend an ear and a heart!

Thank you


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

plenty of ears here, how bout we start with alot more info about your dying relationship....whats up?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Post away!


----------

